# Newmen Nabe Hinterrad Upgrade Gen1.5 / Reduzierhülsen entfernen



## Dr_Drehmoment (11. Februar 2022)

Hallo Leute,

ich mache grad das Naben-Upgrade zu Gen1.5.
Beim Hinterrad sind die Kugellager jetzt größer und passen nicht mehr rein.
Kann es sein, dass das hier eingepresste Lagerschalen/Reduzierhülsen sind, die ich noch entfernen muss (s. Bilder)?
Falls es Reduzierhülsen sind, wie bekomme ich die am besten raus?
Im "Manual" und bei YouTube findet sich leider nichts dazu...
Danke!

Grüße
Christian


----------



## MG (12. Februar 2022)

Einfach von der Gegenseite mit einem Dorn austreiben. Achtung:  nicht ausschließlich an der selben Stelle klopfen damit der Distanzring nicht verkeilt und der Lagersitz nicht beschädigt wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr_Drehmoment (13. Februar 2022)

MG schrieb:


> Einfach von der Gegenseite mit einem Dorn austreiben. Achtung:  nicht ausschließlich an der selben Stelle klopfen damit der Distanzring nicht verkeilt und der Lagersitz nicht beschädigt wird.


Hat funktioniert; danke!


----------



## sport.frei (5. März 2022)

Gibt es für die Gen. 1 VR Nabe 15x100 einen Adapter auf Boost? Hab noch ein Non Boost VR Newmen/35mm Spank+ Felge und würde das mit 2,6" Tourenreifen bestücken...

Edit : Einfach ein Now8 Boost Kit und fertig...


----------



## Dr_Drehmoment (5. März 2022)

sport.frei schrieb:


> Gibt es für die Gen. 1 VR Nabe 15x100 einen Adapter auf Boost? Hab noch ein Non Boost VR Newmen/35mm Spank+ Felge und würde das mit 2,6" Tourenreifen bestücken...
> 
> Edit : Einfach ein Now8 Boost Kit und fertig...


Hoffentlich wird die Frage dann gefunden. 🍀👍🏻


----------



## sport.frei (5. März 2022)

Hat sich ja bereits erledigt. Gibt ja mehrere Anbieter von solchen Boost Kits.


----------

